
Marvin Minsky: Steps Toward Artificial Intelligence (1961) [pdf] - joaorico
http://worrydream.com/refs/Minsky%20-%20Steps%20Toward%20Artificial%20Intelligence.pdf
======
phreeza
Scanning this list of topics, it seems that currently progress is being made
on quite a couple of them, though maybe in a more fuzzy way than Minsky
envisioned at the time of writing.

One aspect on which the progress seems to be low is planning. All the work I
have seen in recent times involving planning (chess, etc) was basically using
an off the shelf tree pruning planning algorithm, and the novel stuff was in
using neural networks for improved cost functions. Does anyone know of
explicit planning work using modern deep/recurrent neural networks?

